# Wigeon Mount



## taddy1340

Hey guys. I've gotten a bunch of birds done by a friend. Basically, I give him the bird and tell him to do whatever style he wants. He does them in exchange for the wood displays/bases I build. Anyway, he sent me this pic of my wigeon. I'd only seen one other "dead" mount before. Initially, I didn't really know what to say. Now, it's growing on me. I'd maybe like to have a glass base instead.

I love the habitat because it's a great representation of the Snake River here in Idaho.

Thoughts? I know it's not for everyone.

Mike


----------



## DeltaBoy

Mike -

I like the mount and it's different...


----------



## Bustem36

that's awesome...totally different look than a hanging dead mount


----------



## Save Hens

Great mount, first time seeing a mount like that. very unique


----------



## duckmander

I love the mount. would like to see it with a GWT.


----------



## Matt Jones

I like it.

I actually have a couple mallards I'm doing like that with a river/driftwood/ice scene. I was a little suprised when the guy told me he wanted a 'table' dead mount.


----------



## Rick Acker

I think a dead mount needs to be off the ground or at the very least draped over something...A log or bigger rock would look good in your case! It just doesn't showcase the bird enough in my opinon.


----------

